# FS M-Tank Mini 9g Acrylic Vancouver $99 or trade



## bennyhill (Feb 3, 2012)

*SOLD*

M-Tank Mini 9g Acrylic

Raining Filtration tray legs is broken. I don't use it anyways . the back campartment I was using for a refugium . high sand bed with Cheto copepods. A very good species tank 

original pump replaced,upgraded moonlight,Acrylic in good condition

willing to trade for a nano skimmer or a small skimmer


----------



## bennyhill (Feb 3, 2012)

Ill throw in some live rock and sand if needed


----------



## bennyhill (Feb 3, 2012)

bump offers? trade corals


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

does it look like the picture ?


----------



## bennyhill (Feb 3, 2012)

yes it does . ill post some pictures when i get the chance


----------



## bennyhill (Feb 3, 2012)

Bump 75 anyone?


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

trade "?
????????????????????


----------



## bennyhill (Feb 3, 2012)

sure what did you have in mind scott tang?


----------



## bennyhill (Feb 3, 2012)

Offers anyone ?


----------



## bennyhill (Feb 3, 2012)

Bump , trade for corals


----------



## bennyhill (Feb 3, 2012)

Price reduce $70


----------



## input80 (Oct 9, 2012)

PM sent to you


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

still up for sale? i got a 250 wat mh pendant plus balast and id throw in 25 bucks ? would that work also got some brow/green mushrooms and kenya tree frags if you want ?


----------



## bennyhill (Feb 3, 2012)

Sold


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...fieds-27/how-close-your-classified-ads-24566/


----------

